# alternator



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 99 Sentra SE, that I just installed a 1500 watt stereo in. The stock 80 amp alternator is not going to cut it so I was wondering if anyone knew of any specific high output alternators (120-180 amps) that could be installed without major fabrication. I have looked everywhere and can't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19966 Try this thread... were on the same subject right now...


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

do you think I should try the two battery thing? When I get to about 1/3 of max volume the dimming gets bad.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

If you get a second battery your basically asking your alternator to charge 1 more piece of equipment. Have you upgraded your positive wire from the battery to the starter and your 2 ground wires to 1/0 gauge? That sometimes takes care of dimming.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yep, all the wiring has been upgraded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Good god man!... after you find the alternator, you should start your quest for a hearing aid. You're gonna need it in a few years...



speedz19 said:


> *I have a 99 Sentra SE, that I just installed a 1500 watt stereo in. The stock 80 amp alternator is not going to cut it so I was wondering if anyone knew of any specific high output alternators (120-180 amps) that could be installed without major fabrication. I have looked everywhere and can't find anything. Thanks. *


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hehe, yeah I take "audiophile" to the exteme.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

speedz19 said:


> *do you think I should try the two battery thing? When I get to about 1/3 of max volume the dimming gets bad. *



Adding a second battery is like running two 4 ohm subs in paralell. The resistance is dropped. This allows for the alternator to charge easier. It dosent actually hurt the alternator.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

I just installed a new extra heavy duty battery to replace the stock one...God I just wish I could find a high output alternator that would drop in as painlessly as possible in my SR20DE.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

adding a second battery will be nothing more than adding a large farad, you will still run out of juice, adding the second battery will just prolong things. I got my new engine yesterday, and I will be pulling my old one out shortly and will be able to take pics of my alternator setup which will help out quite a few people, it is nothing more than a 180 amp chevy alternator (a 105amp alternator rewound) and with the Nissan pulley puts out a little more than that even. This helps a lot with the dimming, and if you are not careful its not your alternator you have to worry about, they're relatively cheap compared to a good amp, but its the power source on your amplifier board that I kept having a problem with. So my suggestion is source a 180 amp chevy alt on ebay, with shipping I got mine for $130, and I paid someone to do mine, but now that I see how it was done could be done with little problems, or just pay someone to do it, it cost me $200 to have it installed, and that is still less than the quotes I got for a custom alternator that will just bolt in (around $700) just a few options, I will post pics when I pull my engine


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

That's fantastic I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

The thing to remember about volume..... My Head unit goes from 0-40 on the volume.... Anything past 30 and It becomes Horribly loud.... My normal cruising volume is 20-25.... If everything is set up right you shouldnt have to max out anything.... Whether it be volume, bass boost, eq gain whatever.... If youve got enough power you should be running 1/2 to 3/4 of your Volume Control at max output... Turning things up to the MAX normally causes more distortion than Volume increase.

And I to like to take the term "Audiophile" to the MAX


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

For the time being, get a deep-cycle battery. Optima or Tsunami make them. You will still have to upgrade to a different altenator. I have actually heard of people running two altenators instead of one for high power systems. A capacitor will aloso be a must.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i have a friend that is runing an alternator from a maxima and its in there its a little miss aligned but it fit with minor fabrication. we used a bracket from an old mustang to hold in stead of the nissan one. oh and his car is a nx with the 2.0


----------

